# My coffee is too watery



## Guest (Dec 21, 2021)

Hello,

first I want to apologize for my english because its not the best, but I will try to write in the best way I can

So i bought Sage Duo Temp Pro 4 months ago, and I have using it for 2 weeks, and always my coffee was too much watery, so I decided to stop using it. And now I turned on the coffee machine , and still my coffee is too watery. The coffee should be like normal espresso but the amount doesnt correspond to espresso. Do you have any ideas how to fix it please? it would help me a lot. Have a great day! Jakub.


----------

